# Memory Problem & Bios Beep Codes



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

I am writing about a Dell™ Dimension™ 3000.
I am getting a beep code when starting of 1-3-2 which is from Memory not being properly identified or used. 
Now I have taken the memory out and put it back in one by one and still nothing but beeps. 
The diagnostic lights on the back are A-B Yellow and C-D Green which also indicates Memory not being properly identified or used. I am using new memory because i was having this problem with the existing memory.
I dont know what else do do. please help! Thanks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try clearing the cmos
if the jumper isnt seen by you on the board, unplug, de-static-and pop the button battery out for about a 1/2 hour.


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

I have just done what you said and still the same thing. any suggestions?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.memorystock.com/memory/DellDimension3000.html
what memory did you install?
in the bios, try and tweak the voltage up on the modules.


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

i installed a 128MB DDR-400MHz-CL-3 PC3200 V826616J24SATG-D3
ProMos Technologies.
I can't even get into the bios,i have no video either. i assumed the video problwm was a result of memory issue. I have tried the monitor on a few other PCs and it works fine with the others. I have done all i can think of. any other suggestion? i'm up to try anything!


----------



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

Try checking the nodge on the modules. Probably the module that you got does not have the same voltage that your motherboard suppport


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is seating ok don't rely on the clips clicking over,it does not mean it is seated when they do


----------



## rhantson (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious... I've come across a number of these threads on the same problem, but they never have a solution associated... has anyone been able to come up with anything on this.. 

I"m currently working with a Dimension 3000 with the same 1-3-2 post problem. I've tried clearning the CMOS, changing out the RAM (with the proper sticks) etc. But the system will still not boot... just gives the same 1-3-2 post beep issue... 

hoping someone around here may have finally figured out the issue here... 

THanks


----------



## bjstrickland5 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had same problem with 4 Dells that had just been reimaged. One worked when I moved it across the room & connected to a different monitor. I tried reseating memory twice, didn't work. Tried removing 2 modules, stopped the beeping but still no display. Moved those 2 modules to different positions & added other 2 back in & PC started up. I then went to other 2 PCs and moved modules to different positions and both are now working.


----------

